# Why Shoot B&W Images?



## cgw (Mar 31, 2022)

Some good reasons to consider here:









						10 Reasons to Shoot Black and White Photos (and None are Nostalgic)
					

Photographer Michael Rubin shares 10 solid reasons why photographers should consider shooting black-and-white photography.




					petapixel.com


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 31, 2022)

-

I will often render in B&W but will always shoot in colour!


----------



## mrca (Apr 1, 2022)

I shoot Ilford hp5 400 and delta 3200 black and white.  In some images, color  overwhelms the message.   "Photo someone in color and you photo their clothes photo them in black and white and you photo their soul.   It emphasizes  the geometry in a shot.   I have the option of b&w mf with lots of grain, 35 mm  b&w with nice grain and medium contrast or color with gorgeous skin tones.  For color   I am usually using portra 400 with gorgeous skin tones and pastel color palette.  I don't bother with slow b&w films with little to no grain. I can shoot digital like that.


----------



## cgw (Apr 1, 2022)

I have my "street" bag cameras set for RAW+various recipe b&w jpgs--an approach that works with my trailing edge Fuji X-100T and Ricoh GR II. Several b&w plug-in options give me a huge range of choice in post for finished images--maybe too much! But then is there ever a "finished" image with digital?

View attachment 255057

Ricoh GR II


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 1, 2022)

I miss Kodak Panalure paper.


----------



## mrca (Apr 1, 2022)

I love shooting film for street.  This is an rb67 shot on ilford 3200 in the fog.  I wanted the grain to compliment the softness of the fog on this street shot , Pier 60 is the end of Hwy 60 so this is street photo of a street.   Flipped it horizontal to get the leading line from the lower L corner.


----------



## cgw (Apr 1, 2022)

mrca said:


> I love shooting film for street.  This is an rb67 shot on ilford 3200 in the fog.  I wanted the grain to compliment the softness of the fog on this street shot , Pier 60 is the end of Hwy 60 so this is street photo of a street.   Flipped it horizontal to get the leading line from the lower L corner.


Yup. Pretty much "meh" in color. B&W? Not so much! No longer shoot much 35mm b&w but 120 TMY-2 in my Mamiyas and Bronica is catnip for me.


----------



## mdmullen (Sep 6, 2022)

I dusted off my old Nikon N80 a month ago and shot a roll of T-Max 400 on it, it was fun.


----------



## Spirit Vision Photography (Sep 8, 2022)

I've been burning black & white film on the streets for decades. I never tire of it.

"Photography must contain one thing, the humanity of the moment."
-Robert Frank


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 8, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> I miss Kodak Panalure paper.


With the F matt finish, used to love that.


----------



## Spirit Vision Photography (Oct 24, 2022)

mrca said:


> I shoot Ilford hp5 400 and delta 3200 black and white.  In some images, color  overwhelms the message.   "Photo someone in color and you photo their clothes photo them in black and white and you photo their soul.   It emphasizes  the geometry in a shot.   I have the option of b&w mf with lots of grain, 35 mm  b&w with nice grain and medium contrast or color with gorgeous skin tones.  For color   I am usually using portra 400 with gorgeous skin tones and pastel color palette.  I don't bother with slow b&w films with little to no grain. I can shoot digital like that.



“When you photograph people in color, you photograph their clothes. But when you photograph people in Black and white, you photograph their souls!” 

― Ted Grant


----------



## RAZKY (Oct 25, 2022)

An excellent article for beginners who haven't yet learned to think for themselves.


----------

